# 1975 Lil Tiger Build Up



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok I offered this bike on LIL for $75 but nobody wanted it so I decided to BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!

I think I'm going with a Metallic Purple on this one.

Enjoy! :biggrin: 


























































Next step

BeadBlast all the parts clean.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: hopefully i start my daughter's soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is gonna be a nice build up.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok...got the bearings and stuff out of the wheels! Yes I'm going with the Hard Tires on this one. 

Next Step...Removing the tires!


----------



## bling (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8229102
> *Ok...got the bearings and stuff out of the wheels! Yes I'm going with the Hard Tires on this one.
> 
> Next Step...Removing the tires!
> ...


I love your bikes!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bling_@Jul 3 2007, 06:26 PM~8229169
> *I love your bikes!
> *


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

good luck with the build.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

_Ok...Time For My Famous "Schwinn Wheel Stew"

Enjoy!_


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok I was removing the Headbadge Screws and one of them wouldnt budge! I had to destroy the headbadge so i could turn the screw with a pair of vise grips. :angry:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 3 2007, 09:04 PM~8229421
> *Ok I was removing the Headbadge Screws and one of them wouldnt budge! I had to destroy the headbadge so i could turn the screw with a pair of vise grips. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

if u ever thik of sellin another 1 lmk pm me


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

How hard is it to take off the tire after you boil it? and how long do you boil it for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to start mine. :biggrin: Are you going to do this one original or custom? :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Jul 3 2007, 08:15 PM~8229948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm going OG on this one. Keeping the steel rims and Hard Ass rubber tires. I'm gonna find me some whitewalls though. 
:biggrin:

I'm Probably Gonna Sell This One.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm going OG on this one. Keeping the steel rims and Hard Ass rubber tires. I'm gonna find me some whitewalls though. 
:biggrin:
[/quote]

haha i got white walls on my 75'


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> i'm going OG on this one. Keeping the steel rims and Hard Ass rubber tires. I'm gonna find me some whitewalls though.
> :biggrin:


haha i got white walls on my 75'









[/quote]

I think I know where to get some Brand New ones!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you know any one that does badge repair?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Where? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2007, 09:24 PM~8230486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nah Jus get a new one! I sell em too!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

With the screws?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got like 4 of them with dents :sad:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 3 2007, 09:28 PM~8230516
> *With the screws?
> *


No Screws :nono: Unless u wanna pay Extra.

They are stamped Chicago and Made by the Original company that made em for Schwinn


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

How much extra i got two schwinns with no head badge or screws.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 3 2007, 09:32 PM~8230551
> *How much extra i got two schwinns with no head badge or screws.
> *


I'll have to check and see what i got. Use the ones without the holes they look good!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 3 2007, 08:34 PM~8230567
> *I'll have to check and see what i got. Use the ones without the holes they look good!
> *


Liar they look better with them. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

is it rare for pixies to come with those hard ass tires


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 3 2007, 09:36 PM~8230587
> *is it rare for pixies to come with those hard ass tires
> *


not rare i got a few of them


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 3 2007, 09:35 PM~8230583
> *Liar they look better with them. :biggrin:
> *


i have that badge on a couple of my bikes and NOBODY ever says anything :0

Check this out!


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

i seen a pixie bike at the flea market i jus didnt have enough to pick it up but good luck on the bluid up


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i was thinking of boiling the tires off my steel rims to plate them dose it mess up the tire? and is it hard to put back on after you take it off? idont wanna mess up my white walls


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8234157
> *i was thinking of boiling the tires off my steel rims to plate them dose it mess up the tire? and is it hard to put back on after you take it off? idont wanna mess up my white walls
> *


just heat em up again and get em soft. Go right back on :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok...dropped off the frame today should be done by the end of the week!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 4 2007, 04:00 AM~8229393
> *Ok...Time For My Famous "Schwinn Wheel Stew"
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...



That's the worst part of building up those things. I think I'm done with the solid rubber tires. Future Lil Tiger restore projects I do will have the regular 12" lowrider tires.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got this stuff back!









































Next Stop THE CHROME SHOP! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 16 2007, 07:12 PM~8321252
> *Just got this stuff back!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that one looks bad!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

DDDDAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 THAT LOOKS SICK! Whats up with the rims thou they ain't chrome is they? They're not shiny like it.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 16 2007, 08:20 PM~8321789
> *DDDDAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 THAT LOOKS SICK! Whats up with the rims thou they ain't chrome is they?  They're not shiny like it.
> *


 i think he just cleaned them.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 16 2007, 06:20 PM~8321789
> *DDDDAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 THAT LOOKS SICK! Whats up with the rims thou they ain't chrome is they?  They're not shiny like it.
> *


The wheels have been PowderCoated. They call it Chrome


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 16 2007, 10:57 PM~8323137
> *The wheels have been PowderCoated. They call it Chrome
> *


nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

why didnt you get the rims chromed.. nice bike by the way


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 16 2007, 04:12 PM~8321252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I think I know where to get some new tires that will fit the wheels. Gonna go tomorrow hunting for them.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Good luck on the hunt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just how many bikes and frames do you have altogether?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 17 2007, 07:11 AM~8323991
> *I think I know where to get some new tires that will fit the wheels. Gonna go tomorrow hunting for them.
> *


Very nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 17 2007, 05:52 PM~8330435
> *just how many bikes and frames do you have altogether?
> *


i'm not really sure...TonyO came to my house and saw most of them. Prob 100 or so


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 18 2007, 03:40 AM~8330791
> *i'm not really sure...TonyO came to my house and saw most of them. Prob 100 or so
> *


:yes: 

I want to sleep in that garage with all those bikes around me :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 17 2007, 06:41 PM~8330806
> *:yes:
> 
> I want to sleep in that garage with all those bikes around me  :biggrin:
> *


pervert, lol


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 17 2007, 06:41 PM~8330806
> *:yes:
> 
> I want to sleep in that garage with all those bikes around me  :biggrin:
> *


I'll never forget the look on your face! :biggrin:

You were in Schwinn Heaven


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 17 2007, 08:40 PM~8330791
> *i'm not really sure...TonyO came to my house and saw most of them. Prob 100 or so
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I got five! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 17 2007, 07:30 PM~8331890
> *I got five! :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah I was wondering if you could mail me those decals now?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 17 2007, 10:30 PM~8331890
> *I got five! :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 17 2007, 07:41 PM~8332015
> *i got 2 :biggrin:
> *


Ha Ha I got more than you!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 17 2007, 10:47 PM~8332064
> *Ha Ha I got more than you!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J/K
> *


dont worry theres more coming. just ask schwinn1966 he knows what im talking about


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 17 2007, 08:04 PM~8332220
> *dont worry theres more coming. just ask schwinn1966 he knows what im talking about
> *


What you talking bout willis? :scrutinize:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

hey, what color powedercoat is that?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 17 2007, 09:38 PM~8332562
> *hey, what color powedercoat is that?
> *


candy purple


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 17 2007, 11:08 PM~8332251
> *What you talking bout willis? :scrutinize:
> *


 i gotta go buy a can of peas.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

TTT is it all together yet??


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jul 19 2007, 12:48 PM~8345403
> *TTT is it all together yet??
> *


still hunting for the tires :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Any progress?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 27 2007, 02:40 AM~8403585
> *Any progress?
> *



The rest of the parts are at the Chrome shop!


















I'm almost done with this one too!

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 10 2007, 05:17 PM~8524358
> *The rest of the parts are at the Chrome shop!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 10 2007, 08:17 PM~8524358
> *The rest of the parts are at the Chrome shop!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sweet 
came out really nice


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 10 2007, 06:17 PM~8524358
> *The rest of the parts are at the Chrome shop!
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT "PURPLE" LOVE-LOOKIN AT THAT BIKE!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 13 2007, 10:03 PM~8547324
> *TTT
> *


ur New & Improved Frame is next Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 13 2007, 10:07 PM~8547366
> *ur New & Improved Frame is next Bro! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 13 2007, 10:07 PM~8547366
> *ur New & Improved Frame is next Bro! :biggrin:
> *



CAIT WAIT PREZ./BRO. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

MORE PROGRESS!
Finally got my hand on some wheels!
















































:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you always got some funny pics and i like how the kids have to model everything makes my smile everytime it looks like there very in to it !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 24 2007, 09:33 PM~8863868
> *MORE PROGRESS!
> Finally got my hand on some wheels!
> 
> ...


did you get those on ebay? ive seen some NOS ones on there :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:0 nice





> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 24 2007, 09:33 PM~8863868
> *MORE PROGRESS!
> Finally got my hand on some wheels!
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 24 2007, 10:40 PM~8863939
> *you always got some funny pics and i like how the kids have to model everything makes my smile everytime it looks like there very in to it !
> *


Thanks!

Yeah my kids loves them Schwinns! Funny they talk to there freinds at school about em and those kids don't even have a clue. My kids are OldSchool Like Me.

:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

WHAT COLOR IS THAT 12IN. :loco:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Well the parts have been at the chrome shop for almost 2 months. I called and he said this week they'll have em done :angry: 

i still have to get my seat over to the upholsterer. :uh:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BAD AZZ


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

JUST UPHOLSTERED!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 25 2007, 09:39 PM~8870737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need to polish up that seatpost 1st :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 25 2007, 09:22 PM~8871105
> *u need to polish up that seatpost 1st :0
> *



*CHROME *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 25 2007, 09:22 PM~8871105
> *u need to polish up that seatpost 1st :0
> *


yea ill polish it tommorow. i just got done striping the paint off the bike with my wire wheel and aircraft remover. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is what i have so far. Still waiting on my chrome


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 29 2007, 05:22 PM~8896600
> *Here is what i have so far. Still waiting on my chrome
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good Anthony


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 30 2007, 09:55 AM~8899872
> *:thumbsup:  looking good Anthony
> *


THanks! I'm getting the rest of the parts from the chrome shop on Tuesday...can't hardly wait. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 30 2007, 10:31 AM~8900320
> *THanks! I'm getting the rest of the parts from the chrome shop on Tuesday...can't hardly wait. :biggrin:
> *



will this one be in vegas??


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 30 2007, 12:24 PM~8900640
> *will this one be in vegas??
> *


Only if I get the parts back from chrome in time. :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 30 2007, 06:36 PM~8902787
> *Only if I get the parts back from chrome in time. :dunno:
> *



better speedy delivery that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

this bike was alot of fun building. next one to complete is the "Rusty" one.

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

are you selling the wheels and tires that were on this one purple


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Got my parts back from the Chrome shop!
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 2 2007, 04:19 PM~8918100
> *Got my parts back from the Chrome shop!
> :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 2 2007, 07:19 PM~8918100
> *Got my parts back from the Chrome shop!
> :biggrin:
> *


pics, pics, pics, pics, pics :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 2 2007, 05:19 PM~8918100
> *Got my parts back from the Chrome shop!
> :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS BROTHER


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: i wish mine was that clean.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Oct 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8932686
> *:thumbsup: i wish mine was that clean.
> *


go polish you rocket


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

arrived in Vegas this evening and forgot my usb cable for my camera! im gonna pick one up tomorrow and post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 4 2007, 09:07 PM~8935696
> *arrived in Vegas this evening and forgot my usb cable for my camera! im gonna pick one up tomorrow and post some pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8935696
> *arrived in Vegas this evening and forgot my usb cable for my camera! im gonna pick one up tomorrow and post some pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

ANTHONY R U OUT THERE-COME BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 4 2007, 09:07 PM~8935696
> *arrived in Vegas this evening and forgot my usb cable for my camera! im gonna pick one up tomorrow and post some pics! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 4 2007, 03:42 PM~8932913
> *go polish you rocket
> *


go jump off a cliff.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks great in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 03:01 PM~8970242
> *Looks great in person.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for all the help after the show Bro! I would have been there pretty late had u not helped! :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8971343
> *Thanks for all the help after the show Bro! I would have been there pretty late had u not helped! :thumbsup:
> *


it was cool meeting you in vegas and man your bikes were lookin clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8971343
> *Thanks for all the help after the show Bro! I would have been there pretty late had u not helped! :thumbsup:
> *


No problem bro. It was an honor. I hope to see you again at some of the shows.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 04:56 PM~8970201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 01:56 PM~8970201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F T P! HAHAHA just the jealousy in me. Looks nice man.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 01:56 PM~8970201
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very very cute!!! :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT for the member that needs to remove his tires!

:biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

cool ****


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 7 2008, 02:24 PM~9887680
> *TTT for the member that needs to remove his tires!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT 

Hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 7 2008, 01:24 PM~9887680
> *TTT for the member that needs to remove his tires!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt for another member that wants to remove tires


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i have a set of brand new tires with the white strip for $50 shipped if he needs em


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 10 2007, 01:56 PM~8970201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing it now makes me wish I was 4 ft smaller.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Feb 6 2011, 04:54 PM~19802968
> *Seeing it now makes me wish I was 4 ft smaller.
> *


you an i both.. lol this one is real clean... :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt for another member that wants to remove tires


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome buildup!! 

thanks for showing how to change the tires on the Lil Tiger OG wheels.... i just got a NOS pair from the local old school shop here on Friday and wasn't sure how to install them


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

schwinn1966 said:


> MORE PROGRESS!
> Finally got my hand on some wheels!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info SCHWINN1966.Maybe I can finally do this right.Trial and Error.I Already messed up 2 tires.Got 1 left.Thanks Again...:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ttt


----------

